# simple set up



## beardeddragon65 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, I am Beardeddragon65, and I joined this forum literally moments ago. I have been searching for an adult setup for my argentine B&W tegu. I have been looking at large tubs and stock tanks recently that might work, but I haven't been able to find one big enough to really fit him in. Does anyone know where I can find one big enough? If there isn't one out there I will build him a setup out of plywood and seal it with drylock. I'm aware responses here don't come quickly so I'm willing to wait .


----------



## Bug (Feb 25, 2016)

By stock tank do you mean a fish tank of some sort? I am always in favor of wooden enclosures. Hold heat and humidity better than pretty much anything.

Also, welcome! I'm new here too


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 25, 2016)

Please do wooden enclosures, they are great for lizards, holds heat and humidity great. Tubs aren't for lizards, too must moisture water build up that can cause RI.. If you do a fish tank, that can only be temporarily because it holds air temperature.


----------



## beardeddragon65 (Feb 25, 2016)

I didn't mean a fish tank. What I meant was something like a horse trough or large tub because I have seen people use those. I would make my own lid. I willl probably build my own cage in the end.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 25, 2016)

A cattle tank would be fine, even if purely practical.


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 25, 2016)

I would recommend a sealed wooden cage as well - and one that opens from the front. Much easier to work with the tegu and within the enclosure if it's raised off the ground. Plus you can make it whatever size you need for your space.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 25, 2016)

That would be ideal.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Feb 25, 2016)

I was going to do one without a lid and doors, because that is so simple, and I absolutely SUCK at woodworking. Even just a frame with wood nailed to it confuses me lol. Btw I'm the same guy, just for some reason I cant use the same account from my phone and my computer.


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 26, 2016)

LOL. with a little practice at building it you will get better and make changes in months to come. So down put yourself down.. We all have to start somewhere.. If any question on building, always feel free to ask us.. We would gladly help you..


----------

